# New CNC Machine



## David61 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,I have owned and run a joinery firm for the past 30 years.

we have just purchased a biesse rover 24L Cnc machine,

we are concerened how much tooling we should purchase at this stage until we really get the hang of the machine.

-David Rouse,

-Rouse Joinery ltd.:happy:


----------



## chuckasmith (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Dave,
My theory for what it's worth..I have a tool and die shop and also retired from General Motors and find the economical method is to only buy tooling for the job you have or are going to get. Don't buy big sets of things that always come with stuff you will never use. Downside is the time it takes to get the tooling after you get the job. If you can predict things you will absolutely need go for it. Otherwise keep your money in the bank instead of hanging on the wall or on a shelf.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums *David*.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey David, welcome to the community, ooo a Biesse Rover 24 nice machine!


----------



## endsuz (Jan 30, 2011)

yes nice machine


----------



## watcher (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll never be done buying tooling! Have the full range of collet sizes. For sure have a drill chuck. We bough our Rover 10 years ago. At that time I bought around 10 tool holders and an aggregate. We now have over 20, probably keep 12 tools loaded and preset all the time. On some of the more complicated projects we will preset all the tool holders we have and wish we had 10 more. Figure out a taxonomy for your tools or you'll go nuts trying to remember what tool was programed. Another thing we learned was that if you need a certain size diameter cutter and do not have it, buy it, if it is not in the holder, preset it. We are all tempted to "lie" to the machine and tell it the tool is another diameter to avoid setting up, ordering etc. It only takes one time to not change it back and than your part just got ruined, best case, or the machine just crashed, worse case. 

Have fun with it, you bought a really good machine. We've run ours 8-10 hours a day for 10 years. I've had at the most 1 week of down time on it.


----------

